# Best Beginner Stick Insect?



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi, after holding loads of stick insects today im really starting to like them and wondered which one is best? Also some information please! Thanks


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Anyone? Sorry to bump but im eager to know!! lol


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Viets or Indian feed bramble jobs a gooden lol


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks! I was looking into Indians, how big fanuarium do they need when fully grown? Are they very handable?


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

yer they are, i have 2 atm


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

XoxOriptideOxoX said:


> yer they are, i have 2 atm


what you got 2 indian stick insects will?


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

I think it's down to how comfortable you are with handling them. 

Good beginner species are:-
*Indians (Carausius morosus)
Food:* Privet .Hawthorn, Ivy .Bramble .Rose .Raspberry
*Size:* 9cm

*Pink Wings (Sipyloidea sipylus)
Food: * Bramble. Hawthorn. Ivy, Raspberry. Rose
*Size: * 9cm
Have nice large pink wings which enable them to make short flights.

*Bud Wings (Phaenopharos khaoyaiensis) 
Food:* Bramble. Hawthorn. Ivy. Raspberry
*Size: * 18cm

All these are very easy to keep species. Requiring a tall, ventilated enclosure with paper towelling on the floor (this makes cleaning out easier) and some of their preferred food plants in a secure water container. Keep at room temperature and every few days give the plant leaves a light misting with water so that they can have a drink.

A good larger species would be:-
*Giant Thorny (Trachyaretaon bruekneri)
Food: * Bramble, Ivy
*Size: * (12cm females) (9cm Males)

Very robust and great for handling. Live for about 16 months.


P.S. Look at the photobucket link in my sig for pictures of all the above species which I have personally kept.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Well I really like the Indians but there not very good with handling so I think I'll look into giant thorny's. How big faunrium would they need? Thanks


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

i had indians and handled them loads and my cousin who is 3 loved them and they ust to crawl on her arms and they were very hardy and loved being out LOL


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

*MACLEAYS SPECTRES GIANT STICK INSECT do it for me. Easy to breed easy to look after and look like the devel.........*


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

this is my fav stick insect.well..its a phasmid.im going to get one soon.mayby a pair


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

My current favourites are my Eurycantha calcarata


----------

